

What It Was Like In TechCrunch Disrupt’s Startup Alley - mchusma
https://signnow.com/blog/2011/06/02/what-it-was-like-in-disrupts-startup-alley/

======
ssebro
It seems to me that you'd be better served by talking to your actual customers
than chasing investors, particularly for $4000. Investors will come to you
when they see the money/users.

~~~
mchusma
Also, if you are looking for investment from top-tier VCs, you need to get in
front of them. Companies spend a lot of time, money, and resources doing that.
There are probably more cost efficient ways but this is a way.

~~~
ssebro
Wait a second- is it seriously that hard to get a meeting with a great VC?
Maybe I'm disconnected from reality... but VCs chase deals, and are always
interested in meeting ppl. I've never found it difficult to get meeting - is
that just me?

~~~
mchusma
Hope you're right. We haven't tried to raise yet so I wouldn't necessarily
know directly. I've spoken to many entreprenuers who have a hard time with it,
so they may be less than stellar or you might be a rock star. I'll probably
find out for myself sooner or later.

